# Tuning blade rests



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Been shooting an AAE pro blade for a while. My arrows group good but I can't get it to paper tune. I put a drop away on and shot bulletholes. I'm shooting fatboys with .008 wide blade. Ive tried different angles, sizes, backers, powder testing and super nock high setups. It still won't shoot a consistent, clean bullethole. I've been thinking about trimming the blade so that the forks clear the vanes. Anyone else do this or have any solutions?


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

What kind of tear are you getting? How heavy are your arrows? Wide or narrow blade?

You might have too weak of a blade...what one of bow are you shooting? Single cam vs dual cam can have an effect on the stiffness needed if you are getting an up or down tear.


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Wide blade, arrows weigh 300 grains. Alpha elite. Getting left tear which would mean weak spine. However with my Easton x27 I was getting the same tear and I know they aren't too weak. I had .012 blade with those arrows and they weighed around 650 grains.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

buckshot087 said:


> Been shooting an AAE pro blade for a while. My arrows group good but I can't get it to paper tune. I put a drop away on and shot bulletholes. I'm shooting fatboys with .008 wide blade. Ive tried different angles, sizes, backers, powder testing and super nock high setups. It still won't shoot a consistent, clean bullethole. I've been thinking about trimming the blade so that the forks clear the vanes. Anyone else do this or have any solutions?


You _must _have fletch clearance. I use regular width .008 blades for all my 3D set ups. I even had an .008 blade under my 500 grain indoor arrows for a while.
You should be able to get the fletch on Fatboy arrows to clear regular width blade. You can grind a wide blade to a narrower width just be careful AND patient.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

How are you initially setting it up? It's important to have the arrow setup at 90° with absolutely zero weight on the blade.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I found my indoor Alpha liked having the arrow set up at 1/16" high with no weight on the blade while running a #8 blade on an AAE Freakshow rest. The arrow weighed in at 365 grains (GT Series 22s).

Make sure you're not torquing the riser--the Alphas are a little finicky about this...


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Ned250 said:


> How are you initially setting it up? It's important to have the arrow setup at 90° with absolutely zero weight on the blade.


Good point. Make sure you aren't getting a false nock high tear. I've seen it before.

I shoot ACGs (0.22") off of a blade with no contact. They sit pretty deep in the V. I tune 1/8" to 1/4" nock high.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

montigre said:


> I found my indoor Alpha liked having the arrow set up at 1/16" high with no weight on the blade while running a #8 blade on an AAE Freakshow rest. The arrow weighed in at 365 grains (GT Series 22s).
> 
> Make sure you're not torquing the riser--the Alphas are a little finicky about this...


Yup... My Prime One was similar. I chased my tail on the blade setup until I did 1/8" high with no weight on the blade.

DS Advantage, .008 xspot blade
GTXXX @ 29.5" C2C 496gr (170gr points)


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I use a horizontal line (tape) parallel to the berger holes (rest mounting holes) and set up as close to centered on those holes as possibly, parallel to the line that those holes make front to back, all off the blade. Usually this will give me about 1/16 to 1/8 nock high once the arrow is resting on the blade at full draw. I can shoot skinny arrows or fat arrows and have not had any clearance issues after powder testing.


----------

